# RS Poplockhebel Ersatz?



## Bicycles (4. Oktober 2006)

Der Poplockhebel von meiner SID ist defekt!  Brauche dringend einen neuen! Hat nicht noch jemand einen rumfliegen oder weiss wos sowas gibt


----------



## roadrunner_gs (4. Oktober 2006)

Bei Hibike oder Bike-Components gibt es das Teil.
Kostenpunkt 55-70 Euro plus Versandkosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (4. Oktober 2006)

wenn der nicht viel anders aussieht wie bei meiner reba, dann kostet der 25 euronen bei steiner-design.


----------



## jones (4. Oktober 2006)

also bei bike-components ist der auch drin

aber mein tip wäre eigentlich der neue "push-lock" hebel, der jetzt dann bald rauskommen soll. musst dir mal auf der sram seite anschauen.

da hat man einen hebel unterm lenker (kann in alle möglichen positionen montiert werden) der sieht bischen aus wie ein hebel von den rapidfire shiftern. diesen drückt man zum blockieren rein und zum entriegeln einfach nochmal leicht andrücken. wirklich sehr geil das teil - hab´s auf der eurobike mal "getestet"

ich werd mir das teil holen


----------



## Bicycles (4. Oktober 2006)

PUSHLOC


----------



## Bicycles (4. Oktober 2006)




----------



## jones (4. Oktober 2006)

genau dat teil hab ich gemeint


----------



## gosy (24. Oktober 2006)

guckt mal auf der  sram seite da gibts push loc  dual loc etc blickt da noch einer durch ?


----------



## skyphab (24. Oktober 2006)

Den will ich auch!!!
Weiss jemand wo es den gibt?

"or add to your Avid MatchMaker mount to tie together your SRAM triggers, Avid Juicy Brakes and PushLoc for the ultimate in space saving integration."

Avid MatchMaker? Wo gibt's denn das schonwieder? HABEN!! 

Das gibts ja nur in schwarz, sind die bescheuert? Jetzt will ichs nicht mehr haben


----------



## jones (25. Oktober 2006)

gosy schrieb:


> guckt mal auf der  sram seite da gibts push loc  dual loc etc blickt da noch einer durch ?



is doch ganz einfach:

der poploc ist ja der ganz normale hebel, den eigentlich jeder kennt
den gibt´s einmal mit und einmal ohne einstell-möglichkeit

mit dem dualloc kann man gabel und dämpfer gleichzeitig bedienen

und der pushloc ist im grunde genommen gleichwertig mit dem nicht einstellbaren poploc. der pushloc ist nur viel besser bedienbar


----------



## gosy (25. Oktober 2006)

ok für mich gibts dann nur pushloc aber mal ehrlich verstellt die druckstufe beim fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (25. Oktober 2006)

gosy schrieb:


> ... aber mal ehrlich verstellt die druckstufe beim fahren ?



hab den mit der verstellung, weil der bei der gabel dabei war. wollte mir eigentlich den ohne holen, aber dann hab ich gesehen, dass der pushloc kommt  .

also ich hab´s noch nie benutzt


----------



## skyphab (25. Oktober 2006)

Das stellste ein Mal ein und dann ist gut, auf das zusätzliche Rädchen kann man sehr gut verzichten, vor allem kann man an der Krone genau das selbe am Rädchen einstellen, empfinde ich als nutzlos.

Habt ihr nen Shop gefunden, der die Push-Locs anbietet?


----------



## jones (25. Oktober 2006)

ich hab vor paar wochen mal bei bike-components angefragt, ob und wann sie das teil ins sortiment aufnehmen werden. 

aussage war bis "anfang/ mitte november"

mal sehen, wann es soweit sein wird


----------



## dominik-deluxe (6. November 2006)

falls du noch einen brauchst schau mal in meine signatur


----------



## jones (7. November 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> falls du noch einen brauchst schau mal in meine signatur



brache eigentlich keinen - hab ja schon einen.

ich möchte den, den ich hab aber gerne durch nen pushloc ersetzen - nur den gibts noch nirgends - oder doch?


----------



## skyphab (7. November 2006)

Ich weiss leider auch nichts neues, will den doofen PopLoc auch loswerden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (8. November 2006)

hab immerhin mal die bedinungsanleitung gefunden  

PushLoc 2007


----------



## Kompostman (24. Januar 2007)

Gibts da jetzt schon was neues oder hat den mal einer von euch getestet oder sogar am Rad? Ich habe bei mir mir X.0 Trigger am Syntace Lenker das Problem, dass mir der Platz zu eng wird.
Baut der push-Lock schmaler?


----------



## racejo (24. Januar 2007)

Bicycles schrieb:


>




wird der pushlockhebel jetzt an allen rock shox gabeln 2007 verbaut, oder zumindest an der reba? weiß das jemand?


----------



## jones (24. Januar 2007)

meiner ist zumindest mal bestellt - müsste bald kommen


----------



## Kompostman (24. Januar 2007)

ich habe meinen Pop Lock Hebel jetzt umgedreht montiert. Da ich die Bremsen recht weit innen habe, benötigte ich den Platz des Pop Lock Hebels.
Mal sehen wie das in der Praxis klappt. Sieht auf jeden schon mal Kacke aus.


----------



## racejo (24. Januar 2007)

schönes cockpit . bis auf das pop lock


----------



## Kompostman (24. Januar 2007)

Thx!


----------



## racejo (24. Januar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Gibts da jetzt schon was neues oder hat den mal einer von euch getestet oder sogar am Rad? Ich habe bei mir mir X.0 Trigger am Syntace Lenker das Problem, dass mir der Platz zu eng wird.
> Baut der push-Lock schmaler?



mir fällt grad auf, dass du einen mit einstellknopf am rad hast. mein pop lock hebel baut schmaler, da er den einstellknopf an der gabel hat. vielleicht passt ja ein normaler pop lock hebel wie ich ihn habe besser an den lenker.


----------



## Kompostman (24. Januar 2007)

Ich habe auch noch ein Einstellrad an der Gabel. Ich habe das nur als "Zuckerl" dazubekommen. Ich hoffe ja, dass der neue weniger Platz verbraucht. Sonst muss ich mal einen MaschBauler bitten die CNC-Fräse anzuwerfen.


----------



## denaturat (25. Januar 2007)

@ jones

Hi, 

wo hast den pushloc denn bestellt???

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (26. Januar 2007)

denaturat schrieb:


> @ jones
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



bei meinem händler vor ort - aber der bekommt das teil grad auch irgendwie nicht her


----------



## dkiki (26. Januar 2007)

SUCHE einen POPlock hebel!!
bietet mal was an  
dominik


----------



## xrated (28. Januar 2007)

Wo ist eigentlich der Witz bei dem Adjust Poploc ? Das Ding steuert genauso wie der normale Poploc nur einen Seilzug an. Warum ist das bei dem einen verstellbar und dem anderen nicht?


----------



## jones (28. Januar 2007)

xrated schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Witz bei dem Adjust Poploc ? Das Ding steuert genauso wie der normale Poploc nur einen Seilzug an. Warum ist das bei dem einen verstellbar und dem anderen nicht?



an dem blauen rädchen kannst du einstellen wie weit die druckstufe aufmachen soll.

aber ich hab noch niemanden gesehen, der das benutzt - sinnlos


----------



## xrated (28. Januar 2007)

Ja schon, nur wie funktioniert das? Das könnte man doch genauso gut mit dem normalen Hebel machen oder irgendeinem alten Daumenschalthebel. Es wird doch einfach nur der Seilzug verstellt und für sowas wollen die mind. 40 haben


----------



## jones (29. Januar 2007)

der vorteil von nem richtigen lockout-hebel ist eben, dass man den hebel nicht per hand zurück stellen muss - knopfdrück genügt.


----------

